# FEELING OF FLUID AND HEAVINESS IN HEAD



## EBM

Lately, I have been getting this feeling like there is fluid in my head. My ears will feel like they are filled with water and my head feels really heavy-like with fluid.

What could this be? I wonder if it is my blood pressure.


----------



## Gitti

Why don't you get a BP cuff and take it every day. That way you can be relaxed if that's not it.

You probably have a flue or virus that's trying to get a hold of you. Take some Echinacea and increase your Zinc and C.

Good Luck!


----------



## EBM

Quote:

_Originally posted by bjbjd_
*

You probably have a flue or virus that's trying to get a hold of you. Take some Echinacea and increase your Zinc and C.

*
I am taking a multi vitamin and vitamin C--interestingly I don't have a feeling like the flu or virus is trying to come over me......

I was hoping someone else was having or has had the same symptoms and could place a name on it.


----------



## Lindy

I get this sometimes, I call it um..."water in my head" or "fog head". I don't know the official name for it. Usually it happens when it is humid outside. Or I am allergic to something blowing in the wind. I used to just lie down on my side and let the water run out of my ears, it will if you stay there long enough. But, now I have a dry heat sauna and I get in it and let the dry heat clear it up.


----------



## EBM

Quote:

_Originally posted by Lindy_
*I used to just lie down on my side and let the water run out of my ears, it will if you stay there long enough. But, now I have a dry heat sauna and I get in it and let the dry heat clear it up.*
You mean water literally runs out of your ears?







Even though it feels like water-I didn't think there was an actual build up of fluid floating around. Hmmmm.... That doesn't sound good. Unfortunately, I don't have the luxury of a dry heat sauna....


----------



## Lindy

Yep, water does literally run out of my ears. Not much, but still when it does it releases the pressure in my head. I do not know why this happens. For me, it only happens when it is humid outside.


----------



## EBM

I have been searching google trying to come up with a medical term but I am coming up dry.


----------



## HotMama

"coming up dry":LOL

I was just going to appreciate your siggy, EBM, but your (unintended?) pun made me giggle. No enlightenment on the fluid question, sorry.


----------



## EBM

What's the deal with traditional chinese medicine? I am asking because during one of my google searches I found several websites dealing with traditional chinese medicine that described conditions similar to what I am feeling. It has something to do with "dampness". Is anyone familiar with this? I'd like to learn more--I don't know how legitimate traditional chinese medicine is.


----------



## HotMama

I wondered about that when you described your symptoms. I love and miss my old naturopath because his expertise was/is in Chinese medecine. A lot of it is about balance. Do you have a practitioner in your area? In some states they only list themselves as accupuncturists. After studying a bit with my old ND, I'd say you can learn and do a lot on your own if you have to, but be careful with your herb.mixtures supplies. All herbs are not equal coming from China.


----------



## EBM

Quote:

_Originally posted by HotMama_
*A lot of it is about balance.*
Could you elaborate on this?

Quote:

_Originally posted by HotMama_
*Do you have a practitioner in your area?*
I think so-but before dishing out any money-I really want to learn how legitimate the whole concept is.

Quote:

_Originally posted by HotMama_
*After studying a bit with my old ND, I'd say you can learn and do a lot on your own if you have to*
Can you suggest any reputable links?


----------



## JaneS

could it be your sinuses?
you could try nasal douching with saline and not eating dairy.


----------



## EBM

I didn't think it was my sinuses because I never noticed any sinus congestion or the like when I get that feeling...


----------



## HotMama

If you have a practitioner nearby, I'd go to them. I studied for a year or so and feel like I know just a bit. You have to be pretty committed to get good at it, like most things. I don't know where you'd find info about it on the web. You could do a search for books...I don't have any to recommend. I was lucky and had people to learn from, and like I said, I only know a bit.


----------



## InfoisPower

It could be the beginnings of Menier's syndrome. Eventually it may affect your balance. Menier's is an autoimmune disorder, so the cure is eating very healthily and supplementing your diet with the vitamins and minerals necessary. Check the Vaccination Archives and search for building immunity.

More at: http://www.menieresinfo.com/


----------



## EBM

Thanks Info. There is soooo much info on that site. It seems that I have the four classic symptoms but I don't want to jump to conclusions before reading more.

Hey *Lindy* be sure to check the site on Meniere's.


----------



## Lindy

Thanks, I'm off to look at it now.


----------

